
Legacies Never Die: How to Handle Legacy Code - sbecker
https://www.olioapps.com/blog/legacy-code/
======
Etheryte
The author makes a very crucial point about legacy code — it's often simply
code that's old. No addendums added. Standards and conventions change over
time, especially so in, say, modern web development, and it's in everyone's
best interest to practice empathy when interfacing with it.

Even more so when the code really isn't a good match to the standards at that
point in time — there's a lot of context missing (deadlines, meetings,
management and more) and code only shows a single aspect of a project.

